# Beard rot problem!



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Over the last few weeks I have been doing a lot of driving around looking for birds around my area in Alcona Co. After the very light winter we had here this past year I figured the numbers would be good. We have a fair amount of birds over here. Not a ton but enough to keep you busy. Anyway in the last week I have located 15-20 adult Toms and would say that at least 75% of them are suffering from severe beard rot. Most look to be 2 or 3 years old biased on spur length but they are only carrying 4" to 6" beards that are thin jacked up and have the beard rot color at the ends of them. Does anyone know what might be the reason that so many birds here are getting it so bad?
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

HunterHads said:


> . Most look to be 2 or 3 years old biased on spur length...........


Were these toms at backyard birdfeeders to be able to see the spur length ?

L & O


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

http://www.nwtf.org/articles.php?id=12743


Read myth #7




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Many have been on the side of the road or within 50 yards of it. A few have been in front yards. I had 4 toms at 15 yards last night as I took pics over my decoys. At lest 3 of the 4 had beard rot bad. Believe it or not I know the difference between a Jake and Tom and can say that all the birds in question have full fans and what looks to be at least .75" spurs.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

weekendredneck said:


> http://www.nwtf.org/articles.php?id=12743
> 
> 
> Read myth #7
> ...


Very interesting. Thanks for the link. It's odd because this has never been a problem here before this year. Its something that I hope does not continue into the coming years. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

HunterHads said:


> .... Believe it or not I know the difference between a Jake and Tom and can say that all the birds in question have full fans and what looks to be at least .75" spurs.
> .........


Pretty sure that all of us can see the difference between a jake and a tom. What I was wondering about was how you were able to see the spurs so clearly to tell that some had spurs around 3/4" (2 y.o.) or about 1 1/8" (3 y.o.). Even when I have looked at toms out the window at the birdfeeder its hard to see the spurs. 
Gotta agree with the myth about beard rot, same as the myth about toms losing their beards from being frozen to a tree limb in an ice storm.

L & O


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Liver and Onions said:


> Pretty sure that all of us can see the difference between a jake and a tom. What I was wondering about was how you were able to see the spurs so clearly to tell that some had spurs around 3/4" (2 y.o.) or about 1 1/8" (3 y.o.). Even when I have looked at toms out the window at the birdfeeder its hard to see the spurs.
> Gotta agree with the myth about beard rot, same as the myth about toms losing their beards from being frozen to a tree limb in an ice storm.
> 
> L & O


All im trying to get at is that they are adult birds with full fans and spurs.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

The toms in my area are so old they're loosing their teeth.
L&O, I know what I'm talking about so don't even think about questioning my observations!:16suspect


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> weekendredneck said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.nwtf.org/articles.php?id=12743
> ...


I think I'll develope a turkey mineral that includes extra Melanin!:idea:


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Do you own a pair of binoculars? It's a little easier to see spurs at 50 yards or so with a pair of 10x42 Leica's. If that doesn't work, a 45x spotting scope sure helps a guy see them. 

Can you also show me the research that shows where every bird with spurs less than 1 1/8" is less than 3 yrs old? I'd be very interested in reading that.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

srconnell22 said:


> Do you own a pair of binoculars? It's a little easier to see spurs at 50 yards or so with a pair of 10x42 Leica's. If that doesn't work, a 45x spotting scope sure helps a guy see them.
> 
> Can you also show me the research that shows where every bird with spurs less than 1 1/8" is less than 3 yrs old? I'd be very interested in reading that.


Do those binoculars help you see the spurs when the bird is in some type of foliage even a few inches high ?
Who said EVERY ?? Geezzzz.....
http://www.wildturkeyzone.com/articles/aging4.htm

L & O


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Liver and Onions said:


> Do those binoculars help you see the spurs when the bird is in some type of foliage even a few inches high ?
> Who said EVERY ?? Geezzzz.....
> http://www.wildturkeyzone.com/articles/aging4.htm
> 
> L & O


Yes, as a matter of fact they do. Wouldn't turkey hunt without them. 

Perhaps Matt should have said, these are full fan birds that are having the issue with beard rot. Doesn't matter how old they are, what he is trying to figure out is why it's so common in that group of full fan birds in that small area. 

You asking him whether or not he could see spurs (basically questioning his competency) has no bearing on why the issue seems to be rampant in that area.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

It seems these birds in your area may have a genetic dispositions combined with a dietary deficiency possible augmented by a damp winter.

I Google searched... how do wild turkeys get Melanin. I read a few of the hits, 1.5 pages worth, this one seems to cover all of the possibilities.

http://www.panwtf.org/weird_beards.php

Jim


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

I got my beard rot turkey yesterday morning....22# 1 1/4" spurs, full fan, and 2 beards...3" long


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

mydogisscout said:


> I got my beard rot turkey yesterday morning....22# 1 1/4" spurs, full fan, and 2 beards...3" long


Clearly a case of melanin defeciency. You'll be glad to know you can stop this from happening in the future by buying my "Big Turkey Beards" feeding mix. It contains double the amount of melanin that toms actually need, thus they grow VERY long beards. A secret ingredient has also been added to promote spur growth.
Look for the picture of the BIG Tom on the bag.
Thanks QDMAMAN, great idea. My website goes up next week.

L & O


----------

